# Demodectic Mange



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

Ruby has been diagnosed with mange recently. She has it on a few spots on her body and the vet said it is localized. They are not treating her since they said her immune system will eventually kick in. It seems to be common in puppies. I keep wondering if I should keep her away from other dogs so her immune system is not compromised. I know it is not contagious so I have been still putting her in doggie daycare a few days a week. 

Has anyone else's pup ever have this? How long did it take to heal? The area around her eye looks awful. I know it looks worse than it is and doesn't seem to bother her a bit.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie had the same mange when she was a little pup. Our doctor gave an ointment to put on the spots, and it seemed to help. She had the mange reappear twice, and the bold spots were mostly on her head. I think there is very little doctors can do with this type of mange. Just have to stick it out. Poor Ruby  Hang in there!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Once I was providing a foster home for a momma dog and her two pups (which had been born under someone's deck). One of the puppies got demodectic mange around his eyes.

Here is how the Vets at the Michigan Humane Society explained it to me: Virtually ALL dogs carry these microscopic mites, just like we humans have little critters living at the base of our eyelashes (ewe). Normally the mange mites don't cause the dog any problems. But if their immune systems are a little weak, problems (symptoms) can begin to display themselves. All you can really do is use the meds the Vet gives you and make sure your dog gets plenty of good food, sleep, and minimal stress. The immune system will take care of the rest.

I can't tell you how long it took my foster puppy to overcome it, because he got adopted. His human mom still sends me Christmas cards!


----------



## Annette-Remi-Bullet (Oct 21, 2011)

My vizsla had it. I took it off wheat products & fed him salmon and rice, and it cleared up in a couple weeks. The treatment was toxic. Not contagious, but passed along in the genes.


----------

